# TSG15: Dan Likes Pirates



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss Windows 7, reminisce about old computer games, and discuss the merits of P2P and the Pirate Bay trial._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode fifteen of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Windows 7 Release Candidate Released
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/823275-windows-7-release-candidate-now.html

Windows 7 could launch as early as August
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9132464

Ubuntu Linux
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9132464

World of Warcraft
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com

Zork (the game)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zork

Starcraft 2... coming soon... maybe
http://www.starcraft2.com/

Duke Nukem 3D
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem_3D

Rise of the Triad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rise_of_the_triad

Palm Eos -- newer version of Palm Pre?
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/04/palm-eos-the-successor-to-palm-pre/

Mint financial application for iPhone
http://www.mint.com/features/iphone/

The Pirate Bay verdict: guilty, with jail time
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/819453-pirate-bay-verdict-guilty-jail.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Cheers Mike,
Downloaded, will listen to it later. 

from the deep south
Gerry


----------

